
Show HN: PrototypeML, a social visual IDE for PyTorch neural networks - danielrharris
https://prototypeml.com
======
BenjaminRH
The paper was submitted to NeurIPS this year:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.01097](https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.01097)

